# Filter Plan



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

I am planning to buy a 75 Gallon tank. For filteration purpose I choose Aqua Clear Power Filter HOB. I just want to know which Filter Plan is best should I buy two Aquaclear Power Filter 70 or Just one Aquaclear Power Filter 110?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

To properly answer that question, what are you keeping in the tank?


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

in my opinion two are better


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

Just Community Fish:-

Khuli Loaches
Platies
Siamese Algae Eater
Clestial Pearl Danios

with Plants


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ciao said:


> Just Community Fish:-
> 
> Khuli Loaches
> Platies
> ...


CPD do not fit in...off the top of my head, I believe they require relatively colder water compared to the rest.

To answer your question about filtration, are you firm with your decision on HOB filters? Would you consider one HOB and one canister?


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

+1 on the one HOB and one Canister.

I have a 75 gallon planted and run an eheim 2215 and an AC30. I am very happy with the water quality.


----------



## tchoke (Mar 15, 2009)

i run 2 ac70 on one side and 1 penguin350 on the other 
and im faily sattisfied with the clarity


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Canister Filters are expensive for me 
I am only looking for HOB.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

If you're only using HOB, then I'd use a 110 and a 70 together as a minimum but preferably have two 110s.


----------

